
W. H. Auden – The Unknown Citizen - win66
https://poets.org/poem/unknown-citizen?h
======
gmanis
One of my favourite of W.H.Auden is Funeral Blues. It feels timeless.

~~~
win66
Mmmm... That is really good. Thanks for sharing that.

Reminds me of the days and the funeral when a good friend killed herself....
sad times. 12 years later looking back the memory is still fresh...but not as
shocking. Like it's become a part of me. No longer unfamiliar...it's different
now from the days when I woke up crying, and cried every day for 6 months....

